# Rosewood Retrievers



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Are any of you guys hunting with a retriever from Rosewood Retrievers? I am looking for a puppy and these folks seem to have done their homework and have high standards with their breedings. I like the fact that they offer a guarantee and health clearances, which most people do not. Any information would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

haven't hunted with them but looking on the site it seems they care about the dogs. for me, size matters and their breeding stock looks too big for what i use. one of my breeders just closed up shop and had their last litter in may. otherwise i'd refer you to them.


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

I know Ron and Virginia used to be big into the hunt tests. I don't know if they still do it or not I quit running hunt tests about 10 years ago. They know what hunting dogs are supposed to do. They are nice people, call them and you could probably arrange to go see the dogs work. I like the pedigrees I have looked at on their hunting lines. 
If I was in the market for a new pup Rosewood definitely be one of the places I would be looking.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My daughter looked over two different litters at Rosewood, a chocolate and a black litter. She picked a black male and put a deposit down. We will pick him up next Thursday.:smile:


----------

